# Kindle Fire HD Demonstration Model (Store Demo)



## ch7

I am sure you have seen a similar thread countless number of times. I do apologize in advance.

I left work through redundancy (after 10years)and was given a Demonstration demo model of the Kindle Fire HD and Kindle Fire (2012 models). I was only given them because they would be smashed up and thrown in the bin. So why not look around to see if I can get them to work.

My question is how can I reset these tablets to a stock system. Currently they have very limited functionality a few pre installed demo apps and a rolling screensaver. I am unable to change any settings in the device as it tells me its a demo model.

So can it be done? with an easy step by step guide to do so?

ch7


----------



## luizzzzo

estoy en la misma situacion y n encuentro la forma de hacerlo formatear y que sea una tablet normal.
nos podriais ayudar alguno??????


----------



## n4cht

I don't have a HD but I have the Fire2 (The 2012 Revised Kindle Fire) and I can tell you that yes, it can be done. It's just a little difficult. You'd need to just flash the stock firmware with adb. The easiest guides to use would be the ones written about restoring the stock firmware after flashing a custom rom.

Hope that helps!


----------

